# Quick dive report



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

For sat. The 28th. We went to the tex edwards and visibilty was about 10'. Not much for fish probably because we could not see that well. Picked up and went to the tug deliverance and fish every where. We ended up shooting some trigger, grouper and aj's. Black snapper were there and some lane snapper. It got a little spooky when 2 8'-9' bull sharks showed up, but they did not get our fish. The endangered red snapper were all over the place and very large.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

How was the vis at the deliverance?


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

It was about 40-50'.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the report!:thumbsup: Glad you got some good vis....it's much nicer when you can see the big bulls 40' away instead of when you can't see them until they are 12' away. :thumbdown: .... Last week, I was in some soupy water on safety stop, and got a glimpse of a 8-9 footer in the middle of a school of bonita.... and then had to hang out for another 2 minutes......Could only see about 12 feet, and out of nowhere....3 remoras tried to attatch to my head!!!!! NOT COOL!:no: ...I like seeing sharks , but That nearly made me ink.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for a great dive Quinn. Those bulls were looking kinda hungry and we really didnt want to share our fish with them. 

Firefish, I had the same thing with the remoras on the Liberty. I had to kick as fast as I could to the bottom to get them off my head. LMAO... that crap was funny.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

I'm from niceville and have never dove in the Pensacola area. I am an avid spearfisher-men and It seems there is a larger shark population, from reading recent dive reports compared to my experience in destin. 
Also, on good days is vis decent? On good days out of destin pass I have experienced 40+ ft of vis. Anyone dove both to give me comparison? 
Thanks
PV


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

On a good day in destin, I have seen what felt like 60-80 feet of lateral visibility even when only in 30-50 feet of water, that is something that you won't see in pensacola. I would say that in about 80 feet of water in pensacola, about 30-40 feet of visibility is average. On the Oriskany, I've seen about 80-100 feet vis


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I have seen sharks on dives in both locations, and the viz really great, and horrible in both as well! Destin gets the nod from me when it comes to most consistent clean water, and fewer sharks...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

We saw the two bulls on the 29th.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Interesting wonder why that is?


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Interesting wonder why that is?


----------

